# Where can I self promote my own composition?



## NormkbPlayer (May 18, 2020)

It's my first original song on Spotify. 
Where could I share It?

Thank you!
Regards Norman!


----------



## Polkasound (May 18, 2020)

You came to the right place! There is a sub-forum on VI-Control called "Members Compositions" located here:

https://vi-control.net/community/forums/members-compositions.18/

You can embed players like SoundCloud or YouTube, or you can simply post a link to the song. 

You may get some feedback on your song, but if you are specifically looking for feedback or constructive criticism, it will be helpful to ask for it.


----------



## NormkbPlayer (May 18, 2020)

Thank you my friend,!!


----------



## bill5 (May 30, 2020)

Soundcloud 
Youtube


----------



## NormkbPlayer (May 31, 2020)

What I meant was on this forum. 
I already have my song on Spotify.


----------



## bill5 (May 31, 2020)

ah my bad


----------

